# Website redesign



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks to the USPS making some serious changes and impacting the way out website works, we will be starting a major website re-design tomorrow. It may take quite some time, but expect to see some major changes in the near future to our website.

In the meantime, shipping quotes for orders under $100 are not working properly, so we added a kind of flat rate option for this for the time being. Sorry for all of the problems. The USPS changed the way the do Priority and Express mail as of today (as well as raising the prices a bit).

Sorry for any trouble in the meantime.

-Jon


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 29, 2013)

I hope it doesn't change the look you have going. Its very nice to look at your site.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 29, 2013)

my goal is to keep the same aesthetic


----------



## Lefty (Jul 29, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> I hope it doesn't change the look you have going. Its very nice to look at your site.



I agree. Your site is one I look at to see how far off mine is! Haha. It really is great.


----------



## vinster (Jul 29, 2013)

Jon, your site rocks, but the white on black seems to strain my eyes more than the typical black on white sites. Maybe it's for the better, then less time I spend there, the less time I have to spend explaining new purchases to my boss.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2013)

alright... today marks the first real day of development on the site... over the next few weeks, we will be moving to a new and upgraded server, upgrading our backend system, fixing numerous programming problems, adding and improving our shipping options, etc. At the same time, we will be working on a re-design of the website in the background. Once that website is done, we will transition from the old to the new. We will also be improving mobile access for those of you who shop from your phones 

Hope it works out well.

-Jon


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 17, 2013)

That's a bummer having something like that happen to you...I'm sure the new site will be in keeping with your standards.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2013)

i'm actually pretty stoked for this... we started talking about doing this at the end of last year, but i kept buying knives and stones instead of putting money into this... now its time for some serious professional work on the site. Hopefully we can incorporate some new features that make the site run better and streamline the checkout process too.


----------



## maxim (Aug 17, 2013)

Exactly why i changed to white  

Congrats Jon :doublethumbsup: It is always fun to upgrade. Mobile store is also super useful. More then i thought 




vinster said:


> Jon, your site rocks, but the white on black seems to strain my eyes more than the typical black on white sites. Maybe it's for the better, then less time I spend there, the less time I have to spend explaining new purchases to my boss.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2013)

so... quick website news update...

Starting next week, we will be in the process of moving to a new upgraded server. In addition, we will be upgrading our back-end system. This is one of the first steps in our redesign, and should be complete by the end of next week (according to our developers). If you have any problems with the website next week, please let us know.

The new server should speed up the entire browsing experience- page loading, image loading, server load during peak hours, etc. The back-end upgrade should get our shipping working properly again among many other things. Please bear with us while we try to make Japanese Knife Imports a more functional and better site. We should also be able to incorporate international shipment handling into our website very soon.

-Jon


----------



## schanop (Aug 23, 2013)

How about a great international shipping deal like Maximo?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2013)

for whatever reason, shipping from the US is much more expensive than shipping from other places. Maxim and i have discussed the cost of shipping many times. Sadly, i just cant offer worldwide free shipping unless i raise prices or up the minimum order for free shipping quite a bit. I am always looking into cheaper and better ways to ship though. That being said, i've found that the slightly more expensive ways of shipping are significantly better in delivery speed, security, package handling, tracking, and not loosing packages. Nothing i hate more than shipping something halfway around the world only to have it damaged or lost.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2013)

the website is down for a bit... trying to figure out whats up and will hopefully be back up shortly... we'll keep you posted


----------



## Matus (Aug 26, 2013)

Not really relevant I guess, but I find the least strain for eyes is light-gray on black. Pure white on black may indeed be too much - depending on the monitor one is using (contrast, brightness).


----------

